# YouTube Ideas



## zoey.the.sloth (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any ideas I could do for YouTube? I've been doing YouTube since I was 9 and just now made a furry channel. I would appreciate any ideas!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 9, 2017)

Report on furry-related news. Review furry websites, artists, writers, musicians you like. interview furries from different corners of the fandom. etc.

Do whatever you want to do!


----------



## ClassyMajor (Sep 21, 2017)

this video tells something about furry, http://www.videoconverterfactory.com/tips/download-youtube-with-idm.html. a good tool to download youtube video, and enrich video, good luck man


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 21, 2017)

Make a social commentary channel. Shit's popular. 

Make a gaming channel. There are already a huge amount of them. 

Make a "Whatever the hell I want to talk about" channel. We have a lot of those, but could always need more.

Make an argumentative channel. One where you talk about issues and debunk all kinds of stuff with reason, common sense and good arguments based in science and research.


----------



## 134 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. Write a story for your fursona.
2. Film the story.
3. Split it into 20 parts.
4. Upload one part every week.

BOOM 100k subs!!!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

^^ I have never uploaded a video to YouTube in my life, but that actually sounds like a good idea...


----------



## uzuni (Nov 21, 2017)

^^ Haha, probably would be very successful in doing any of these categories.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

Furry gaming team
A full furry Dota 2 Team with funny conversations like the youtuber "Kaif"


----------

